# My dog is constantly farting



## Clutch (May 8, 2012)

my dog is constantly farting. he is a 2 year old red nose. he has been eating the same food for awile now and ro some reason he gets gassy all of a sudden. any tips or how i can stop this or at least not make them smell so bad lol.


----------



## Saunamo (May 21, 2012)

I'm not sure what it is . I'm just posting to let you know I feel your pain! My dog can make a skunk red with envy.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

What is he eating? Does he gulp his food?


----------



## Clutch (May 8, 2012)

he is eating Blue seal performance dog food. he eats his food at a normal pace i guess. i know if we change his treats up or things of that nature he gets gassy but it gets to the point where his farts are actually kinda loud haha.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Odin farts depending on his treats. my BFs sister gave us some Wellness and Blue "jerky" style treats cuz they made her French Bulldog gassy. and needless to say, they made Odin stink as well. *shrug* try different treats maybe?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah my boy was terrible until we went grain free. He could clear out a room, which would sometimes come in handy to pass the blame onto if you know what I mean, lol. Since we went grain free he still toots but no smell. What are you feeding him? Any new treats if its all of a sudden you are noticing and you have no changed the food I would think SOMETHING has changed?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Flatulence is the result of gasses that accumulate in the digestive tract. These gasses typically get there in one of the following ways:

•Swallowing excessive amounts of air (especially from "wolfing down" food) can cause excessive amounts of gas. Remember, what goes in must come out. If your dog does not burp out swallowed air, it will come out the other end. However, flatulence from swallowed air does not usually have a strong odor.

•The normal process of digestion produces gasses in the intestinal tract. Foul-smelling gas is often caused by bacteria in the colon that aids in digestion of foods that were not completely digested in the stomach and small intestines.

•Infections, diseases and disorders of the GI tract can cause excess gas production.

If a dog has excessive flatulence with a foul odor, the culprit is likely dietary. It may, however, be the result of an infection or illness. I had a dog that had GI issues and suffered from Gastroenteritis.....he was not only gassy but would every so often throw up bile with flecks of blood in it that looked like coffee grinds. trial and error with getting him on the right diet but venison finally helped him as well as probiotics.


----------



## Clutch (May 8, 2012)

Thanks guys for all your help. i really appreciate it.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko's farts are audible for sure, but since being grain free he is def less smelly. Its awesome when Dawn looks at me when Ecko rips one. LMAO!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> Ecko's farts are audible for sure, but since being grain free he is def less smelly. Its awesome when Dawn looks at me when Ecko rips one. LMAO!


I hear ya, lol like I SWEAR it wasn't me! lol Which is very handy when it really is you who dun the deed hahaha


----------



## Clutch (May 8, 2012)

lol my 2 year old daughter always dies laughing whenever he does. she says good boy clutch hahaha


----------



## Mika (May 31, 2012)

Clutch said:


> he is eating Blue seal performance dog food. he eats his food at a normal pace i guess. i know if we change his treats up or things of that nature he gets gassy but it gets to the point where his farts are actually kinda loud haha.


Im sorry, (butt) this is to funny hahahahahahha :hammer:


----------



## Kerrison (Jun 7, 2018)

*My BUD BUD's butt*

Hi My Baby boy-(well 80lbs) baby boy- Buddy, (the Bud Bud) butt is out of control- he even leaves the room when he farts. it literally knocks out the house -i give him the Blue Holistic food in lamb and rice,and chicken and rice and he loves it, but his ass doesnt. He used to eat ONE, same problem. He keeps stinking the house out- does anyone know anything that can help? He is in GREAT shape big muscely happy loved boy- and yes this is funny as hell, but its really really bad. He eats slowly, drinks tons of water- loved baby. I cant have him in the room with me to sleep sometimes it makes me sick to my stomach, and i hate that. ideas??


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Well first these dogs are known for clearing rooms! You can try switching to a fish based grain free food. It could be an allergy to the grains or the chicken. Fish based foods provide extra Omega 3 and are least likely to cause allergies. It may help but it may not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Probiotics should help as well.


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

I always keep a febreze spray near Piccolo! ha ha ha!


----------



## rmjanis2014 (Oct 10, 2018)

Give her beano

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

